# DSTT kernel v.1.16



## R2DJ (Oct 29, 2008)

Originally found by x-seven in this topic:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111...p;#entry1503811

http://www.ndstt.com/en/download.html



Spoiler: Changelog:




* fixed some errors of 2838 rom


----------



## kobykaan (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone bricked their fake ttds with this yet ??

thanks for the info


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 29, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> anyone bricked their fake ttds with this yet ??
> 
> thanks for the info


I'm wondering about this too. And: will it work in YSMenu?


----------



## kobykaan (Oct 29, 2008)

TOOK THE PLUNGE on behalf of the forum community I had a fake TTDS kicking about and for me ...

THIS KERNEL works FINE!

(ALTHOUGH .... I take no responsibility if it messes up on YOUR TTDS FAKE!)

works fine using 1gb kingston mem card and fake with dot and J lettering on the TTDS FAKE I have!

loaded it and played SIX FLAGS FUN PARK ... reset and tested again result WORKS

tested again power off and on WORKS fine!

edit a load more tests and sometimes it looks like its not loading  SOMETIMES it just loads a blank white screen on the touch screen only sometimes the nintendo splash screen looks faded (like their video) but a restart and it works again!?

BE WAREY!

my advice is USE IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!


----------



## Sjaool (Oct 29, 2008)

I installed this on my fake TTDS (fake II) and it works without any problems.


----------



## kobykaan (Oct 29, 2008)

Sjaool said:
			
		

> I installed this on my fake TTDS (fake II) and it works without any problems.




I have the same FAKE  ......does it work fine EVERY TIME for you ??

mine seems to glitch and stall about twice in 10 loads and glitches and when reverting back to 1.15 it still glitches so could be the card itself!??

will still state USE WITH CAUTION!


----------



## baronluigi (Oct 29, 2008)

I have created Ysmenu using this firmware files, and it doesnt load...it still stays in the option "write reload bins"

PD: I used R4YSAUTO for creat YSMENU, but replacing old DSTT files with new ones.


----------



## juntok_abot (Oct 30, 2008)

baronluigi said:
			
		

> I have created Ysmenu using this firmware files, and it doesnt load...it still stays in the option "write reload bins"
> 
> PD: I used R4YSAUTO for creat YSMENU, but replacing old DSTT files with new ones.



please try for fresh copy, not just replacing
also remove ttmenu.sys, to refresh it
and rename ysmenu folder into ttmenu


----------



## Sjaool (Oct 30, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> I have the same FAKE  ......does it work fine EVERY TIME for you ??
> 
> mine seems to glitch and stall about twice in 10 loads and glitches and when reverting back to 1.15 it still glitches so could be the card itself!??
> 
> will still state USE WITH CAUTION!


It works every time except for Princess Peach but that could be a corrupt rom.

My card has problems to be recognized by the DS.
I have to put it in several times before it works but that is not a firmware problem.


----------



## GrAmS (Oct 30, 2008)

Works on my fake one :






Replacing files : OK
New installation : OK

If you want photos or videos, just ask me.


----------



## baronluigi (Oct 30, 2008)

juntok_abot said:
			
		

> baronluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excuse me, but i dont understand what you said.

This is the metod i used.

1- Extract the files of R4YSAUTO.zip in a folder. 

2- Then, extract the last firmware to another folder, and then, pack it with 7ZIP using the same name of the another version wich is in R4YSAUTO folder. That it, DSTT.7Z. Finally, i move this 7Z file to R4YSAUTO folder, replacing the another.

3- And then, i execute R4.BAT and follow the instructions

What i am doing bad?

Thanks for all ^^

EDIT: I have readed in a chinese forum that maybe its a problem of the generator... I dont know what i can do...

The problem is that if i compile it manually, when i execute TTEXTRACT.EXE, it doesnt generate R4patch.dat file, so i cant create  the firmware.


----------



## Dark_Void (Oct 30, 2008)

No Bleach Fix


----------



## juntok_abot (Oct 30, 2008)

@baronluigi

make sure make the dstt.7z (zip) with only consist of
folder "ttmenu"
file "ttmenu.dat"

then run the r4.bat
extract the files, and rename folder "ysmenu" into "ttmenu"

backup all your games (roms & saves)

delete all files of ttmenu or ysmenu from your microsd

then fresh copy from the one you made before

hope it can help, good luck


----------



## baronluigi (Oct 30, 2008)

juntok_abot said:
			
		

> @baronluigi
> 
> make sure make the dstt.7z (zip) with only consist of
> folder "ttmenu"
> ...



Thanks, i am going to try

EDIT: I m sorry but, i tried the way that you said and it doesnt work...but thanks for the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I post news soon ^^


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 30, 2008)

baronluigi said:
			
		

> juntok_abot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could also try making a folder called "dstt". If you place the software in it, R4YSauto will recognize and use it. The next version of R4YSauto will include this new software.


----------



## juntok_abot (Oct 31, 2008)

baronluigi said:
			
		

> Thanks, i am going to try
> 
> EDIT: I m sorry but, i tried the way that you said and it doesnt work...but thanks for the help
> 
> ...



i'm curious with your problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



may i know your folder structure?

mine is (since i'm using scds-1 triple loader):
MSFORSC.NDS
SC-DSONE.NDS
TTMENU.DAT
TTMENU.SYS
TTMENU.NDS
YSMENU.NDS
[GAMES]
- *roms*.NDS
- *saves*.SAV
[TTMENU]
- TTRESET.DAT
- TTPATCH.DAT
- TTDLDI.DAT
- SYSTEM.U2L
- SYSTEM.L2U
- SYSTEM.FON
- SYSTEM.ANK
- (removed) USERCHEAT.DAT

mine scds-1 using ysmenu + dstt_v1.16 works 
and just complete chapter 3-Turnabout Big Top of PW-JFA     

about the rom 2838, i haven't tried it yet since it's japanese


----------



## juntok_abot (Nov 28, 2008)

beware of the new 1.16
the dstt team already replace with *new* 1.16
comes with the fake killer, it may brick your flashcart


----------

